# [ solved ] Gnome 3 unscharfe / Grafik laggt und hängt

## xtrace

Hi,

ich habe Probleme mit meinem Gnome 3.

die Schrift it teilweise dermaßen unscharf, dass man nur noch erahnen kann, was letztlich auf dem Bildschirm steht.

Wenn ich die Maus bewege, ändert sich das und man kann sie besser lesen. Allerdings nicht scharf. Es bleibt verschwommen.

Das Problem habe ich nur mit Gnome. LXDE, KDE und restliche funktionieren problemlos.

Ich habe bereits einiges versucht:

- Hinting aktiviert und auch deaktiviert. 

- Auflösung geändert

- anderen NVIDIA Treiber versucht

- Schriftarten gewechselt

- Schrifgröße geändert

Alles ohne Erfolg.

Das Problem tritt unter Gnome Programmunabhänig auf. Also: Innerhalb von Dashboard, Konsole, Firefox, Tastbar etc.

Das System ist komplett stable gehalten.

EDIT: ich nutze das nvidia OpenGL.

Danke.

cu,

xtraceLast edited by xtrace on Tue Aug 11, 2015 9:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xtrace

Hallo,

ich habe es nun mal auf xrandr gestellt. Damit wird es ein wenig besser. Gut ist es allerdings noch lange nicht. Die Schrift wird verschwommen und ist kaum lesbar.

cu,

xtrace

----------

## xtrace

Hallo,

hat noch niemand dieses Problem gehabt?

Bin mittlerweile wirklich ratlos. Ich habe auch bereits alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt (gnome Order gelöscht).

cu,

xtrace

----------

## Josef.95

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Bin mittlerweile wirklich ratlos. Ich habe auch bereits alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt (gnome Order gelöscht).

 

Hm, da wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob zum testen nur das entfernen des "gnome Ordners" ausreicht. Die Einstellungen sind ja meist auf mehrere Verzeichnisse verteilt (zb auch ~/.config/ ~/.local/ ~/.cache/ usw)

Teste es am besten mal mit einem frischen neu angelegten jungfräulichen Testuser.

----------

## xtrace

Hi,

ich habe es mit einem komplett neuen User versucht. Leider besteht das gleiche Problem.

cu,

xtrace

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm bisher hatte ich das noch nicht. Mach mal ein Screenshot.

Hast du die Einstellungen vielleicht mal per gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool verändert? Vielleicht mal in den normalen Einstellungen gucken. Unter Barrierefreiheit. Da kann man Dinge einstellen wie:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Hoher Kontrast
> 
> -Große Schrift
> ...

 

Ansonsten lag es vielleicht an einem Update oder Bug. Welche Version hast du denn? Vielleicht kannst du es ja auf eine Version begrenzen. Nicht das sich Wayland irgendwie eingeschlichen hat.

----------

## Marlo

eselect  fontconfig list ?

----------

## xtrace

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hmm bisher hatte ich das noch nicht. Mach mal ein Screenshot.
> 
> Hast du die Einstellungen vielleicht mal per gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool verändert? Vielleicht mal in den normalen Einstellungen gucken. Unter Barrierefreiheit. Da kann man Dinge einstellen wie:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Hallo,

sorry für die späte Antwort.

Wenn ich einen Screenshot mache, wird das Bild deutlich dargestellt.

Wenn ich was schreibe (wie jetzt dieses Beitrag) wechselt die Schrift von scharf auf undeutlich und verschwommen.

Ich habe mit eselect fontconfig list bei allen Schriftarten einen Stern. Auch ein einzelens deaktivieren hat leider nicht geholfen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm, schau mal beim gnome-font-viewer ob manche Schriftarten klar sind. Dann vergleiche es mit deiner fontconfig list und deaktiviere diese die bei dir seltsam dargestellt werden.

Deaktiviere mal diese, wenn du sie noch aktiv hast:

 *eselect fontconfig list wrote:*   

>  [1]   10-autohint.conf
> 
>   [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf
> 
>   [3]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf
> ...

 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Ich habe mit eselect fontconfig list bei allen Schriftarten einen Stern. 

 Da es sich hierbei nicht um Schriftarten, sondern Konfigurationseinstellungen handelt, die sich zum Teil deutlich widersprechen, ist das keine gute Idee.

Schau dir mal an, wie die folgenden Einträge heißen, ich glaube, das sollte verdeutlichen, was ich meine:

```
  [2]   10-autohint.conf

  [3]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [4]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf *

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [7]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [8]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [9]   10-unhinted.conf

  [10]  11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [11]  11-lcdfilter-legacy.conf

  [12]  11-lcdfilter-light.conf

  [13]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [14]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [15]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [16]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [17]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf
```

Davon einmal abgesehen, dass du mit modernen Desktopumgebungen keine der sub-pixel und auto hinting Optionen brauchst. Stell die mal alle ab.

Und falls du sie aktiviert hast, schalte mal die folgenden ab:

```
  [35]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [36]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf
```

(Optionen, die bei dir nicht vorhanden sind, sind natürlich Wurst. Und die Nummern können bei dir natürlich andere sein.)

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, im fontconfig pauschal *alles* zu aktivieren ist wahrscheinlich wirklich keine gute Idee.

Schau mal ob der Tipp mit dem Reset auf upstream defaults noch hilft.

----------

## xtrace

Hallo,

leider alles ohne Erfolg  :Sad: 

Folgend mal ein paar Screenshots (ich habe endlich mal welche mit sichtbaren Fehldarstellungen machen können):

https://picload.org/image/iilwgdr/bildschirmfotovon2015-07-17225.png

https://picload.org/image/iilwgdi/bildschirmfotovon2015-07-17230.png

Wenn ich die Maus nicht bewege und sonst keine Eingaben tätige, verschwimmen die Schriften von alleine (als ob ein Effekt hinterlegt wäre).

Wenn ich die Maus bewege, wechselt die Schrift von verschwommen zu deutlich und umgekehrt.

Ich habe die Probleme ausschließlich unter Gnome. KDE, Fluxbox, Enlightenment, LXDE, XFCE laufen alle ohne Probleme.

LG

----------

## ChrisJumper

Aus deinem ersten Screenshot, das mit den Ereignissen neben dem Kalender ist normal. Ein Update auf Version 3.16, gestaltet das noch mal um und dann ist das wieder schön.

Bei deinem zweiten Screenshot ist die Schrift im Chromium wirklich hässlich. Ich meine das ich das auch mal hatte, aber ganz unabhängig von Gnome.

Kennst du den gconf-editor? Das ist ja etwas wie die Windows Registry, dort kannst au auch verschiedene Einstellungen vornehmen. Askubuntu.com hat da so ein paar Einstellungen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die veraltet sind. Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern das es irgendwo eine Möglichkeit gibt die bevorzugte Schriftart zu setzen.

Das wiki.gentoo.org fontconfig hast du dir bestimmt auch schon angeschaut oder?

Aber mich wundert das es noch nicht geholfen hat, besonders Josef Link.. hat mir damals weitergeholfen meine ich.

----------

## xtrace

Hallo,

nachdem ich meine Nvidia-Settings Datei gelöscht und komplett neu eingerichtet habe, habe ich mit den Schriftarten keine Probleme mehr.

Allerdings habe ich nun das Problem, dass sämtliche Spiele unter Playonlinux "laggen" und ruckeln...Die Grafik läuft nicht rund.

Zudem bleibt Gnome immer wieder mal hängen. Es arbeitet für 5 Sekunden gar nicht und aufeinmal macht es mehrere Schritte aufeinmal.

Ich habe ausschließlich SSDs verbaut. Es kann also nicht an einer langsamen Festplatte liegen.

Die Hardware Beschleunigung ist aktiviert. ich habe mit eselect opengl und opencl nvidia ausgewählt.

Soll ich dafür am besten ein neues Thema erstellen? 

Cu,

xtrace

----------

## scurrell

Also, wenn du das Thema zu

Gnome3 hat Prolbeme mit nvidia und unscharfen Schriftttypen/Lagging  änderst, (Kurz: gnome3 Problem nvidia unscharf lagging)

kann das doch so bleiben wie es ist. Hoffe du kannst das mal irgendwann beheben.

Und wie du schon sagtest, mit xfce, lxde, kde und so gehts ja.

Und [solved] ist das definitiv bestimmt  nicht.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Also, wenn du das Thema zu
> 
> Gnome3 hat Prolbeme mit nvidia und unscharfen Schriftttypen/Lagging  änderst, (Kurz: gnome3 Problem nvidia unscharf lagging)
> 
> kann das doch so bleiben wie es ist. Hoffe du kannst das mal irgendwann beheben.
> ...

 

Sein Grundproblem ist gelöst. Das ist das unscharfe, sowie das laggen. Also ist sein solved sehr wohl richtig.

Also für den Rest am besten einen eigenen Thread eröffnen und gut ist.

Sein XFCE, LXDE, etc. hatte Probleme mit der undeutlichen Schrift...wie er auch klar und eindeutig geschrieben hat.

----------

